# Bike advice: Marin vs. Jamis Flat Bar Road/light trail bike



## Xyphis (Feb 28, 2008)

I am in a bit of an odd opportunity situation. I can obtain either a Jamis or Marin bike in the <$1300 range (I know it's an odd number, it's rather complicated ). I was hoping to get something that will be used mostly on roads with minor hills, but occasional "rail to trail" situations. I was thinking that a flat bar road/cross like a Marin Mill Valley or a Jamis Allegro 3x(?Coda Elite?) might fit the bill, but perhaps there is a better one within the two brand lines? I would appreciate anyones help in the matter.

My experience in Cycling was quite vast..........20 years ago .......when I used to race. Alas, technology has grown well beyond my Specialized Allez and I now know next to nothing in making this specific decision. It has to be one or the other as far as brands are concerned, although I could go with any bike in either line. Perhaps either bike would be great, but I honestly don't know.

Thanx in advance for helping out a newbie


----------



## _velodoc_ (Dec 26, 2007)

The frames are prolly pretty similar as far as technology goes, what are the components that come with them....shimano, sram etc....

edit: Marin used to be pretty good back inna day but I think they have gone kind of downhill in the 00's not too sure...I know jamis is resurging though...both probably still get made in the far east anyhow. It doesn't sound like you'll be pushing the frame to it's limits though anyhow so it comes more down to your preference of components I guess...hopefully I have been more helpful than confusing...


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

don't know anything about the jamis, but the mill valley (older version, without shaped tube but still w/carbon fork and seatstays) has been a great choice for fire roads and paths


----------



## spyro (Aug 3, 2004)

Yeah, i think of the two the marin is better value for your money, and i know it has room for fenders/mud. I know a couple people who have the mill valley and like them.

I have been very happy with my marin road bike... (and yes it is made in taiwan)


----------



## Xyphis (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanx to everyone who posted.

Anyone else?


----------



## Xyphis (Feb 28, 2008)

I talked with the person who will set up either bike. He leaned me toward the Marin because it will be used on roads mostly. He also brought up the fact that he has had a few Jamis come in with frame failures and would prefer I bought the Marin for that reason as well (he's a dealer of both, yet does not have an interest in this sale). He will always swap out anything that doesn't work for me (seat/brakes/bar/etc.) so I guess I'll be fine either way (I noticed one of his personal bikes in the corner - not of either brand but an aluminum/carbon hybrid - perhaps a further bias toward the Mill Valley).



So the Marin Mill Valley has been ordered. Now off to see what computer/pedals/?handlebar extenders? I'll put on it .



Thanx again for all your help


----------

